# Price in Yucatan



## francoisl (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi we move from luxembourg to yucatan in 2007 and living here is a real pleasure:quality of life, kindness of mayan people,... regarding the laws and aslmost all the taxes for investment it's totally different.

Furthermore narco cartel are not a risk here in yucatan, real estate cartel are more dangerous for your investment, take care of the prices


----------



## pensionado (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi
I am planning a trip to MX in March for 6 weeks or so and want to visit the Yucatan. I have been to other spots, mostly west coast plus Mexico city and Puebla, etc.

Merida sounds interesting and Campeche hit my radar screen. But I was wondering if you could give me some ideas on what would be interesting to see/visit plus beaches in the area. I am a single, retired Canadian, speak Spanish. My wife would rather stay home with the grand-kids... I am interested in archaeology, food, sun, music, people...
Thanks for any travel tips!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

pensionado said:


> Hi
> I am planning a trip to MX in March for 6 weeks or so and want to visit the Yucatan. I have been to other spots, mostly west coast plus Mexico city and Puebla, etc.
> 
> Merida sounds interesting and Campeche hit my radar screen. But I was wondering if you could give me some ideas on what would be interesting to see/visit plus beaches in the area. I am a single, retired Canadian, speak Spanish. My wife would rather stay home with the grand-kids... I am interested in archaeology, food, sun, music, people...
> Thanks for any travel tips!


My suggestion: A good guidebook to the areas you're interested in. There's so much to see/do first reading a guidebook should give you a foundation upon which to build.

I very much enjoy Merida, but the climate can be tough for people not accustomed to it (depending upon time of year, of course). Campeche has been a favorite of mine, but it's much quieter/laid back in comparison to Merida and a bit out of the way unless it's on a route from/to someplace else, IMO. Lots of archaeological zones in the Yucatan, something for every level of interest.

My favorite guidebooks to the area of Mexico: Lonely Planet Mexico; Moon Handbooks Yucatan.

Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## pensionado (Feb 12, 2014)

Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pensionado said:


> Hi
> I am planning a trip to MX in March for 6 weeks or so and want to visit the Yucatan. I have been to other spots, mostly west coast plus Mexico city and Puebla, etc.
> 
> Merida sounds interesting and Campeche hit my radar screen. But I was wondering if you could give me some ideas on what would be interesting to see/visit plus beaches in the area. I am a single, retired Canadian, speak Spanish. My wife would rather stay home with the grand-kids... I am interested in archaeology, food, sun, music, people...
> Thanks for any travel tips!


 Canada must be different than the rest of the world. In most places, single people don't have wives.


----------



## pensionado (Feb 12, 2014)

Ha Ha, good catch!

i meant single TRAVELER...


----------



## pensionado (Feb 12, 2014)

Ha Ha, good catch.

I meant single TRAVELER...am I the only one with senior moments?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=pensionado;3144458]Hi
I am planning a trip to MX in March for 6 weeks or so and want to visit the Yucatan. I have been to other spots, mostly west coast plus Mexico city and Puebla, etc.

Merida sounds interesting and Campeche hit my radar screen. But I was wondering if you could give me some ideas on what would be interesting to see/visit plus beaches in the area. I am a single, retired Canadian, speak Spanish. My wife would rather stay home with the grand-kids... I am interested in archaeology, food, sun, music, people...
Thanks for any travel tips![/QUOTE]_

You may run into some really hot weather on the península if your departure date is March as April and May are very hot months there but I wish you the best of luck.

We have had the good fortune to visit the Yucutan on a number of occasions and love to visit there so will be leaving in a couple of days to drive from our home in the Chiapas Highlands (can´t live in that heat and humidty on the península all the time) to drive from San Cristóbal de Las Casas to Palenque with side trips to Yaxchilan and Bonampak before heading up to Campeche from Palenque via Escárcega and Champoton. Our primary purpose in visiting Campeche , which is an atttractive but somewhat dull town in our opinións, is to visit several ruins near there which we have long wanted to see. Then on to Mérida after a detour to Celestun. After a few days in Mérida, we plan to drive the beach road from Progreso to Dzilam de Bravo which is an área we love to visit, then down to Vallodolid Coba (fascinating ruins in a jungle setting) and Tulum. From Tulum, a beeline to Lake Bacalar, a beautiful, cristal clear cenote-fed lake near Chetumal before taking the highway back to Escárcega and from there back home to San Cristóbal but not before visiting the many Maya ruins along the route from Chetumal to Escárcega including the must-see ruins at Calakmul among others. 

That´s a pretty big territory we are covering and expect the drive to take about two weeks in all. I suggest you read the many computerized guidebooks on these áreas if your road trip duplicates ours in places since the sights to see are numerous and I don´t know your route. Have fun but as the OP noted above in the opening post, watch yourself and think very carefully if you are tempted to buy property there, especially beachfront property, from what the OP called "real estate cartels.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> pensionado said:
> 
> 
> > _Hi
> ...


I thought Yaxchilan was the most interesting of any of the ruins that I have visited in Mexico. The combination of the boat ride to get to it, plus the howler monkeys in the trees, plus the jungle setting combined with the ruins themselves made it fascinating.


----------



## pensionado (Feb 12, 2014)

Thx Hound dog

You have ambitious travel plans! So thanks for the tip, I will make note of the spots you mention; I was raised in Colombia since age 5 as my dad worked for an oil company with the refinery on the steamy banks of the Magdalena River in the heart of the jungle. So the heat is not that unfamiliar to me. last year in the Galapagos we toured Isabella Island when it was a balmy 42C....


----------

